# Selling a bike, buyer asks me for a w-9



## pedal4416 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a bike on craigslist(wisconsin) and a large corporation wants to buy it for their museum (in Georgia). They want me to fill out a w-9 and use my social security number instead of a tax ID. Then they will cut me a business check. Sounds legit but also sketchy. The woman I talked to on the phone even sent me pics if their museum. What do you guys think? Any similar experiences like this, with filling out a w-9 and all?? I'd like this to work cause I really need cash but I need advise first! Thank you.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

Never heard of that.I would be very cautious.I was selling a car on CL and was fed a similiar line from a "business". What is the bike your selling? post it on the CABE.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds like a super scam to me. Have them cut you a check and then cash it making sure it clears before you ship the bike.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2013)

If they want it bad enough, they should just send you a u.s.p.s mo.
don't give anyone your personal info.


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 20, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. Be very careful.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 20, 2013)

Whats the name of the museum whats the address,Google it call then.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's my Schwinn Cycletruck. Orkin exterminators wants it in their museum. I guess they used Cycle trucks for small local deliverys durring the war. She knew my bike was not period correct but they have someone to mock it up. She is having trouble finding someone who will sell her a cycle truck by going through all this large corporation paperwork. The rollins corp out of Atlanta is who contacted me about putting it in orkin museum


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 20, 2013)

*The photos sent to me of exhibit*


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't know about their museum,  but I love their commercials! My buddy owns the "ratrod" the rats do a burnout in.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to call the company on my own and ask if this woman represents them and if they are looking for a bike. I Can also sell it through a friends bike shop and use his tax ID to keep my personal info safe if this is legit. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2013)

I may be dumb, but what the heck does tax ID's have to do with the sale of a used bicycle? I can sell a car here in Arizona by just turning over a signed and notorized title. No taxes in a private sale so why the effort to get this info for a bicycle sale?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 20, 2013)

My wife is a tax accountant I I asked her about it. I'll try to sum up what she told me.

If they are a legit organization, it should be perfectly safe to fill out a W-9 with your personal info. You can research them to make sure you're actually dealing with the people they claim to be.

If their museum is set up as a foundation, it's POSSIBLE their bylaws only allow them to deal with individuals. However, that would be silly and wouldn't make any sense.

If they're legit, there should be no issues.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 20, 2013)

*Selling a bike !*



pedal4416 said:


> I have a bike on craigslist(wisconsin) and a large corporation wants to buy it for their museum (in Georgia). They want me to fill out a w-9 and use my social security number instead of a tax ID. Then they will cut me a business check. Sounds legit but also sketchy. The woman I talked to on the phone even sent me pics if their museum. What do you guys think? Any similar experiences like this, with filling out a w-9 and all?? I'd like this to work cause I really need cash but I need advise first! Thank you.




Buyer wants w-9 plus your social security ???

*Not a good idea !*

 I would checked the U.S. Social Security website.

 Usually companies ask for social security as a credit
or background check.

I would ask why this company needs it. Also there are
safer options to use like driver's license.

Also never enter your full credit account or home phone on
your personal checks...Good Luck  !


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 20, 2013)

NEVER give out your social security number.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 20, 2013)

They shouldn't need an SSN or I-9 if you're not an employee or contractor. It could be that the person you're dealing with is just misinformed or mistaken about the type of transaction, but it could also be an attempted identity theft.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 20, 2013)

TammyN said:


> They shouldn't need an SSN or I-9 if you're not an employee or contractor. It could be that the person you're dealing with is just misinformed or mistaken about the type of transaction, but it could also be an attempted identity theft.




Sorry, I thought I read "I-9" not "W-9". That's not quite as fishy, but still seems unnecessary.


----------



## Mungthetard (Sep 20, 2013)

*No way*

Absolutely not this is not worth ur time , ever heard never give out ur password. Same applies here , next they will need ur bank info to make the transaction. What's wrong with paypal . I'd stay away , loop


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 21, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~sketchy~~~~~~~~~~~don't do it~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JOEL (Sep 21, 2013)

I sold a collection to a university and had to do similar paperwork. Just be sure of who you are dealing with.


----------



## stoney (Sep 21, 2013)

It may be ok to fill out a W-9 but do not give your ss#. The only thing, I think with a W-9, they will send you a tax form at the end of the year and you may have to pay income tax on it. Not positive but check it out.


----------



## redman007 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Do do it*

The W9 is a scam! as far as the museum....I've been to several times Atlanta and NEVER heard of that. 
The museum is probably in Africa....just post the bike here first as someone proposed earlier.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 21, 2013)

How many of you are tax PROFESSIONALS or consulted one before posting advise on this topic? I did. It amazes me how quick people are to talk out the side of their neck. The W-9 requires a SSN or TIN. Any business that pays out $600 or more to an individual or business in a year can ask for a W-9 and should provide the corresponding documentation at the end of the year. If they are a legitimate operation, there's no reason not to give them a W-9. I don't know why the TIN is unacceptable. That's for them to answer. If you have any doubts about what is proper or not for this type of transaction, consult a tax PROFESSIONAL.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you guys for the support. Like I said its seemed sketchy but also oddly legit. I'm still going to call Rollins Co. Owner of Orkin to find out more.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 21, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> How many of you are tax PROFESSIONALS or consulted one before posting advise on this topic? I did. It amazes me how quick people are to talk out the side of their neck. The W-9 requires a SSN or TIN. Any business that pays out $600 or more to an individual or business in a year can ask for a W-9 and should provide the corresponding documentation at the end of the year. If they are a legitimate operation, there's no reason not to give them a W-9. I don't know why the TIN is unacceptable. That's for them to answer. If you have any doubts about what is proper or not for this type of transaction, consult a tax PROFESSIONAL.




Stinky is correct. When we pay any individual contributor for our magazines more than $600 in one year, we require a W9 form for our tax purposes. Additionally, some (but not all) of our advertising customers require a W9 from us. Usually it's the larger companies who do (Summit Racing, Harbor Freight, etc.) and I think it's probably determined by whatever _their _corporation's tax filing status is (partnership, Sub-S, etc.).

Individuals do not have Tax ID Numbers; they use their Social Security Numbers, which are in effect, their tax ID numbers.

I'd think a reasonably priced Cycle Truck would be a fairly easy sale. If the W-9 deal spooks you, sell to someone else. But you can be sure, your SSN is already in the hands of people a lot less desirable than Orkin!


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 21, 2013)

Alan is correct, individuals do not have Tax ID Numbers; they use their Social Security Numbers, which are in effect, their tax ID numbers for W-9 . If I were you I would begin a paper trail...have the company send you the W-9 form, plus a request letter with an  invoice on their letterhead with all their contact information (this will usually deter scammers). Once you received it you can always call Orkin's headquarters and ask to speak to accounts payable and see if an invoice has been issued ?


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 21, 2013)

She's sending me an invoice. And all if her emails come from an @rollins.com. The cycle truck had been for sale here in the Cabe, rat rod bikes, and Craigslist. Not many people interested. She willing to pay full price, acouple hundred to pack and ship, and shipping costs. I need to sell bike ASAP and it would've nice to get top $$ and have another bike in a museum. Paper trail begins!! Thank you again. The Cabe always comes through. I have never dealt with a w-9 so I needed to hear this input.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 21, 2013)

sounds legit to me.  http://www.orkin.net/history/    check the address if it checks out you have nothing to worry about.just get the check first.


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep your all getting in a tizzy over nothing, A W-9 is a standard form any legit company/business needs in order to buy/rent an item. If you want to make the sale, do it.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 21, 2013)

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-tools/tax-tips/IRS-Tax-Forms/What-is-IRS-Form-W-9-/INF20088.html


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2013)

Selling a bike is not providing a service and the seller is not really required to fill out a W-9. Does the buyer have Staples fill out a W-9 when they buy $800 worth of office supplies from them? This is a mechandise sale, not contract work or providing a service. I personally would not mess with it and the buyer must not know when you need to request a W-9.  
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Form W-9 is used when a business needs to have your name, address and taxpayer identification number so the business can issue a tax document to you and to the IRS. Form W-9 is frequently utilized in a business context, when one business needs to pay another business or a person for worked performed as an independent contractor. Form W-9 is also used by financial institutions to obtain information from their customers which will be used to prepare various types of Form 1099 to report interest, dividends and other types of income.

Independent contractors and other people who work for themselves will often need to give a Form W-9 to their clients. Clients will then use the information on Form W-9 to prepare Form 1099-MISC to report income paid to the independent contractor.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 22, 2013)

In this case, the seller qualifies as a vendor. The buyer has every right to request a W-9.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> In this case, the seller qualifies as a vendor. The buyer has every right to request a W-9.




They have the right to request a W-9 but it is totally unnecessary in this case. Like I said, this is for mechandise and he is supplying an item, not a service or any kind of work. Some reading may help if one does not know. And depending on how the W-9 is used, if you decide to fill it out and return it, it may cause you grief for no reason at tax time. Just give the buyer a nice Bill of Sale with name, address and phone.  

Some Q&A.......................................


(54) Debby says:
I’m selling some used equipment (about 30 years old) to a University. I’m not a business, the items are my personal posessions. They sent a w-9 form to me to fill out. I’m not concerned about the form itself, because I’m not subject to backup withholding. What concerns me is that the w-9 indicates to me that the buyer might be planning on sending erroneous information to IRS, indicating that the payment for the equipment is income. It isn’t income. Are they making a mistake?

(61) taxes says:
Debby, this is a bit odd. You might want to ask the university why they think they need the W-9 form. My guess is that the university is setting you up as a vendor in their accounting system, and that they require W-9 forms for all vendors. Even though you are not a typical vendor, this could be a matter of the university’s internal accounting policies. Now, all income is presumptively considered taxable income, so this might be considered other income or perhaps capital gains, depending on whether the equipment is meets the definition of a capital asset. I’m not saying this will be taxable income — that will be determined by the facts and circumstances of your case — I’m just trying to think through the possible scenarios for why the university is requesting this form. If the university does report this to the IRS, you’ll need to figure out how to report this on your tax return so that your return will match up with the IRS records.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 24, 2013)

If the purchase price is over $600, a W-9 is necessary. Staples wouldn't need to fill out a W-9 because they are a retailer and the applicable tax is being paid. Even for a private individual, a single sale or cumulative sales of $600 or more require a W-9. That gets filed on the tax return. The seller reports the cost of the merchandise and tax is paid on the "profit." It doesn't matter if the seller is a private individual or not.

If you have a hobby of collecting hair balls your cat hacks up and you sell them on eBay, eBay will make you fill out a W-9 if you sell more than $600 in a year. Since the hair balls cost you nothing, you pay tax on the $600. If you bought the hair balls from your neighbor, you pay tax on the difference between what you paid and what you made. That's all reported on your personal or business tax return.

In the case of the cycle truck, the seller will have to pay income tax on the difference between the selling price and the amount he has invested in it. It doesn't matter if the seller is a private individual or a business. The IRS wants to know if ANY entity, other than a corporation, pays or receives $600 or more in a year and they want their cut.

My question is why doesn't the museum want him to use his TIN? That should not matter.

If anyone doubts anything I'm posting, consult a TAX PROFESSIONAL. I did. If need be, I'll have that tax professional sign on and give a full explanation of the tax law including which forms to use and the monetary limits set forth by the IRS.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 1, 2013)

*It was legit!!*

The check cleared and the bike shipped today. It will be in the history exhibit at the Rollins heratige center in Atlanta Georgia. Thank you guys for helping me understand the w-9 stuff.
I was shocked it only cost me $120 to ship the 87lb cycle truck with basket.....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> The check cleared and the bike shipped today. It will be in the history exhibit at the Rollins heratige center in Atlanta Georgia. Thank you guys for helping me understand the w-9 stuff.
> I was shocked it only cost me $120 to ship the 87lb cycle truck with basket.....




I'm ShOcKeD too.... what service did you use?


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 1, 2013)

There's a great UPS store here in town. It was in 2 boxes (only way to do it) but the large one was big and heavy and the basket box was filled with parts- also large and heavy. The other UPS store in town would have charged double that for a lightweight road bike. You have to find the "right" store...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> There's a great UPS store here in town. It was in 2 boxes (only way to do it) but the large one was big and heavy and the basket box was filled with parts- also large and heavy. The other UPS store in town would have charged double that for a lightweight road bike. You have to find the "right" store...




they don't charge the same????????


----------



## Ranger Dan (Oct 1, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> If the purchase price is over $600, a W-9 is necessary. Staples wouldn't need to fill out a W-9 because they are a retailer and the applicable tax is being paid. Even for a private individual, a single sale or cumulative sales of $600 or more require a W-9. That gets filed on the tax return. The seller reports the cost of the merchandise and tax is paid on the "profit." It doesn't matter if the seller is a private individual or not.
> 
> If you have a hobby of collecting hair balls your cat hacks up and you sell them on eBay, eBay will make you fill out a W-9 if you sell more than $600 in a year. Since the hair balls cost you nothing, you pay tax on the $600. If you bought the hair balls from your neighbor, you pay tax on the difference between what you paid and what you made. That's all reported on your personal or business tax return.
> 
> ...




Stinky dope, that.^


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> they don't charge the same????????




They're franchised.  Individually owned and operated for a profit.  The one closet to me has  tape measure that has shrunk.  36" on any of mine is 38" on theirs  and what ever weighs 25 lb. on either of my scales usually weighs 28 -30 lbs. on theirs.  This is one of two that is owned by the same people but they're the only ones close to me.

For that last couple of years, I've had better luck at the local post office.


----------



## DallasRvs (May 18, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> I have a bike on craigslist(wisconsin) and a large corporation wants to buy it for their museum (in Georgia). They want me to fill out a w-9 and use my social security number instead of a tax i.d.. Then they will cut me a business check. Sounds legit but also sketchy. The woman I talked to on the phone even sent me pics if their museum. What do you guys think? Any similar experiences like this, with filling out a w-9 and all?? I'd like this to work cause I really need cash but I need advise first! Thank you.



Nothing sketchy about them wanting a w9. This is what corporations do. They have to keep track of every purchase. It be leafy if they DIDN'T ask for one. No thief would want a w9. It protects you both. It's actually to YOUR advantage.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 18, 2018)

2013!


----------

